# 06-06-06



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone know what day it is? Makes me wish Halloween was in June.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Haven't heard a thing about it.   :devil: 

I have a lot of stuff I got over the weekend. I might try to check some of it out. Or, I can view the original Damian Thorn in all his satanic majesty. Probably just do a whole lot of nuthin'.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I heard that in Hell, Michigan, the mayor is having a 666 party for the town. Of course, he also is selling items such as shirts, caps, coffee mugs, ect., for $6.66. No wonder he's getting the party started.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*I would like to be in Hell .. MI, especially if they are having a party .. bet it would be cool, and fun  Not sure what I am going to do tonight .. probably curl up and see whats on the tube *sigh*​*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I think I know what I'll do tonight


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Im sorry but im sooooooo surpersticious ive had this sense that something bad was going to happen allllll day.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

colinsuds said:


> Im sorry but im sooooooo surpersticious ive had this sense that something bad was going to happen allllll day.


It did... I walked into a door.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure the band Deicide is having a party. LOL!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> I heard that in Hell, Michigan, the mayor is having a 666 party for the town. Of course, he also is selling items such as shirts, caps, coffee mugs, ect., for $6.66. No wonder he's getting the party started.


*Hell, Mich., Heats Up for 6-6-6 Party

By Associated Press

June 5, 2006

HELL, Mich. - They're planning a hot time in Hell on Tuesday. The day bears the date of 6-6-06, or abbreviated as 666 - a number that carries hellish significance. And there's not a snowball's chance in Hell that the day will go unnoticed in the unincorporated hamlet 60 miles west of Detroit.

Nobody is more fired up than John Colone, the town's self-styled mayor and owner of a souvenir shop.

"I've got '666' T-shirts and mugs. I'm only ordering 666 (of the items) so once they're gone, that's it," said Colone, also known as Odum Plenty. "Everyone who comes will get a letter of authenticity saying you've celebrated June 6, 2006, in Hell."

Most of Colone's wares will sell for $6.66, including deeds to one square inch of Hell.

Live entertainment and a costume contest are planned. The Gates of Hell should be installed at a children's play area in time for the festivities.

"They're 8 feet tall and 5 foot wide and each gate looks like flames, and when they're closed, it's a devil's head," Colone told The Detroit News for a Saturday story.

Mike "Smitty" Hickey, owner of the Dam Site Inn, wasn't sure what kind of clientele would show up Tuesday.

"We're all about having fun here. I don't think we're going to get the cult crowd, the devil worshippers or anything like that," said Hickey, whose bar's signature concoction is the Bloody Devil, a variant of the Bloody Mary.

Colone, meanwhile, has been in touch with radio stations as far away as San Diego and Seattle that are raffling off trips to Hell in honor of 6-6-6.

The 666 revelry is just the latest chapter in the town's storied history of publicity stunts, said Jason LeTeff, one of its 72 year-round residents - or, as the mayor calls them, Hellions or Hell-billies. But LeTeff wasn't particularly enthused.

"Now, here I am living in Hell, taking my kids to church and trying to teach them the right things and the town where we live is having a 6-6-6 party," he said.

According to the town's semiofficial Web site, there are two leading theories about how Hell got its name.

The first holds that a pair of German travelers stepped out of a stagecoach one sunny afternoon in the 1830s, and one said to the other, "So schoene hell" - roughly translated as, "So bright and beautiful." Their comments were overheard by some locals and the name stuck.

The second holds that George Reeves was asked after Michigan gained statehood what he thought the town he helped settle should be called, and reportedly replied, "I don't care, you can name it Hell if you want to." The name became official on Oct. 13, 1841.​*


----------

